

The robot pharmacist - hacknat
http://www.roughtype.com/?p=5855

======
hacknat
I know Nicholas Carr can come off as an anti-technologist, but I think his
perspective is important, and I think that some of his doubts about automation
are warranted.

Automation bias, among other problems, is going to become more and more of an
issue in our world, and it gets very little attention from this community,
because it is probably impossible to solve in a scalable way without truly
human-AI (which raises even more ethical dilemmas).

